# Pitmans Secretarial Diploma, is this qualification recognised in Canada?



## millie76 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all

Can anyone help please? Does Canada recognise the Pitmans Secretarial Diploma? Is there anyone with Secretarial experience who can help??

Many Thanks
Millie


----------

